# My new (to me) trailer!



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought a trailer today. We've had a BP forever and I finally convinced my hubby to let me upgrade to a GN w/dressing room. The dressing room is unfinished but DH plans to finish it himself. Need to get pads for the dividers, give it a good clean and we'll be ready to roll


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice, 3 horse?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice! We finished our dressing room ourselves, too. It wasn't very hard. I like it! I prefer GN's anywho...mainly cause I tend to loose bp's :0/


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks GH! Yes, it's a 3 horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Idlepastures said:


> ...mainly cause I tend to loose bp's :0/


Eek! Never lost one, imagine I'd have a heart attack. :shock:


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Moral of the story...Beautiful Gooseneck!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my.. its lovely!!
Never see anything like that out here.. lucky girl!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Duffy!

Yikes Idle, hope everyone was okay. Makes me glad I got a goose!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

You're welcome.. I don't go anywhere enough to warrant buying a trailer, nor do I drive, so I hire one for the day and get dad to drive


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL...I felt bad that day. We were hauling cattle to market, and I lost it full of cattle  I actually felt bad about butchering those calves. 

I've got a 36 ft Sooner gooseneck that I LOVE. I have yet to find anything that didn't fit, or that it couldn't haul. That trailer is a beast. I think goosenecks in general are better beast than bumper pulls, lol. 

I really like the color of yours. What color is your truck? Gotta match, you know


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We have 2 trucks (one blue, one silver) of course it's the blue truck that has the goose hitch lol! Should have seen the look I got from my hubby when I told him we needed to paint the truck...pretty sure it isn't going to happen anytime soon. 

The original plan was to go polished aluminum, but this one was way too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

The trailer looks wonderful! I'm so jealous right now. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay, now you can haul out & ride with me!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yay, now you can haul out & ride with me!!!!


That's a good haul. Meet in the middle for a weekend trail ride? :wink:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome trailer! Congrats


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That's a good haul. Meet in the middle for a weekend trail ride? :wink:


Sure, where is the middle?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Round about my place I guess 

Yup a days drive for both of you, works out well


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Sure, where is the middle?


Ok, so I had to look, Kitchener looks to be about the mid-way point. 

GH, I think you should make the trip here! Bring Ben & a bit of Haffitude with you, I'll share the indoor


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> Awesome trailer! Congrats


Thanks! Suppose your other half wants another one to remodel? I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the old bp :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish I could come down, we are having such warm weather at the moment, which is great, but the trouble is all our snow has turned to a sheet of ice and I can't work Ben :twisted: OH for an indoor


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Kitchener!!!!! Forget it, meet me in Puerto Vallarta, I will be under the palapa with a margarita.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Now that sounds like a plan! I'll meet you here


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice trailer, I'm sure you'll like the GN-they are a little easier to manuever, I've heard.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice trailer! May be I'll have one with quarters too one day....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Val. No LQ technically....yet. We'll see what DH comes up with in the next few months


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice find! Congrats


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MHF, terrific trailer! The dressing room looks extra roomy! :happydance:

I'm green with envy, especially because your hubby is on board with finishing the dressing room! :mrgreen:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I can't wait to go somewhere...come on spring! 

Don't be jealous yet Walkamile, we haven't seen his handy work yet :lol: It's not huge but plenty of room, it's a 4 ft short wall.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Now that sounds like a plan! I'll meet you here
> View attachment 84039


 Sure, GH, you comin' too right?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know ladies, looking at the forecast for the next few days, I think riding on a beach sounds awesome


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy crap! Yep, nice warm southern beaches is what you desperately need!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww I miss beach riding!! I can't wait until we get the one month out of the year we can go to ocean shores!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Amazing, looks brand new!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Lucky!!! My horse trailer is older than me .. And ugly..  JEALOUS!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Lucky!!! My horse trailer is older than me .. And ugly..  JEALOUS!


Casey your not that old!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks VT, previous owner took great care of it. 

Lol Casey! My old trailer was older than me and ugly didn't begin to describe it! It hauled horses on the farm for so many years I can remember at least 4 different paint jobs lol! It got the job done though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Idle Pastures, I'm curious... what caused that trailer to come unhitched?


----------

